# Control arm replacement, lower strut bolt stuck



## sneedham6 (May 9, 2010)

Every DIY I read said the pinch bolt on the upper control arms would be bad, but I got it out easily. However, it's the lower strut bolt that is not coming out. What happened when I was taking out was the control arm shifted and now the bolt is stuck because I think there's too much leverage on the bolt from the strut. Here's pictures.... 

http://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l554/sneedham6/2476B6AA-14 

EB-444B-A8F1-905C2D6C1E9E-1856-0000017295DF473B_zps709ad5c8.jpg 




















Any suggestions? Anyone else ever have this happen?


----------



## sneedham6 (May 9, 2010)

I was thinking of just cutting the bolt, punch it back in to release the tension, then punch the the leftover bolt part out. 

I can still push the bolt in, and pull it out, but it just gets stuck near the end. It also twists easily. 

Thanks for any help!!


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Its hung up on the thread because the lower arm is twisting. I presume you have already sorted it but if not try getting some large vise grips or adjustable wrench on the control arm and twist it back so the hole in the bush lines up with the yoke on the shock. Or, if you can get a punch in there from the front, tap it a little to get the thread engaged on the shock yoke and then just unscrew it :thumbup:


----------



## SGLoki (Dec 12, 2004)

Hope you got it by now, but jacking up the strut bracket would let it go...level it to the arm and pull it out with your fingers.


----------

